# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Клубная беседка >  Кто мы и откуда?

## Рамоновна

Здравствуйте, КОЛЛЕГИ!!!

На форуме уже месяц, и только сейчас добралась до этого раздела. Аздесь так интересно!
Немного осебе. 
Работаю директором ДК 10 лет. Последние 3 года еще руковожу районной клубной системой. В общем, сижу на 2-х стульях. Кушать-то хочется!
Про ДК.
Мой ДК сельский, находится в 3-х км от районного центра. Неофициально несет статус районного ДК, так как в райцентре здание маленькое и старое. Поэтому в основном занимаемся подготовкой и проведением районных мероприятий, а поселковые, к сожалению, стоят на 2-м плане. Многое не успеваем провести, хотя задумок масса.
О коллективе.
Благодаря неофициальному статусу районного ДК, у нас расширен штат: директор, 2 методиста, 2 худ. руководителя, 2 балетмейстера, хормейстер, костюмер, звукооператор, ведущий дискотеки, и далее- тех. персонал. Все творческие сотрудники/кроме методистов/- или совместители, или работают у меня на ставку, но с возможностью совмещать в других местах /у них неофициально неполная рабочая неделя/. 
О коллективах х/с
1. Хореографический ансамбль "Полянка"- имеет звание "народный", в прошлом году отметил 30 лет. 4 возрастные группы, от 6 до 18 лет.
2. Детский вокальный ансамбль "Капельки"- поющая малышня.
3. Вокальный ансамбль "Апрель"- те, кто вырос из "Капелек", приходят сюда. В обоих коллективах один руководитель, она же- их педагог по академическому вокалу в ДШИ. Соответственно, дети поют профессионально. Как результат работы- призовые места в областных вокальных конкурсах. Репертуар- классика и эстрада.
4. Вокальный ансамбль "Ивушка"- поющие пенсионеры. Самый выездной по селам коллектив. Баян взяли- и поехали!
5. Вокальный ансамбль "Сударушка" - народная песня. Участники- 30-40 лет. Руководитель закончила Воронежскую академию искусств. Существуют второй год, но быстро набирают обороты.
Остальные клубные формирования- из ранга любительских, плюс парочка виртуальных- для выполнения нормативов.
О материальном. 
После вступления в силу 131-го закона наше здание принадлежит сельской администрации, а люди и их зарплата относятся к комитету по культуре. Соответственно ремонт, краска и ведра- это глава поселения, а проведение мероприятий- комитет. Из платных услуг- только дискотека. Вся выручка автоматически идет в районный бюджет. А оттуда взять- :Jopa:  :Jopa:  :Jopa: . Платные концерты пробовали- не пошло. Да и зачем- в платных услугах мы не заинтересованы- они не наши.  В прошлом году ДК отремонтировали на 3 миллиона / у нас достаточно богатое сельское поселение/. Но проблем осталось еще на столько же!!! И пока не обещают. Кризис...
Из аппаратуры- 2 комлекта звука, 3 световые вертушки, 2 муз. центра, 2 компьютера, ноутбук, 6 микрофонов/2-радио/. Вот и все.

Очень хочется выложить фотографии, но как это сделать- не знаю еще. Есть в запасе несколько авторских сценариев в прозе и стихах. По мере календарной надобности буду выкладывать.

Всем- удачи и приятного летнего отдыха! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
1 июня. Поет мой сын
[IMG]http://*********ru/712363m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Петухова Ольга (04.06.2020)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Марин, а про индексацию приказов можно поподробней? Может быть и у меня такая же ошибка? У меня 3 номенкладурных папки. Приказы "по личному составу", "по основной деятельности" и "по командировкам, отпускам, поощрениям и награждениям". У каждого номенклатурного дела свой срок хранения. А как у вас?
Кстати, у меня есть ГОСТы делопроизводства..Могу поделиться - если кому это надо

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*lesyanew*,
 Поздравляем с победой в конкурсе вашего композитора!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Марин, а разве ЛС - это не кадры? И что такое АХЧ ? 

ГОСТЫ делопроизводство.rar

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алла и Александр*,
 Мне понравилось слово "номенклаДурных" - хорошо выражена суть.
Приказы:
ОД - создание, изменение структуры организации, изменение режима работы, утверждение,  введение в действие и изменение организационно правовых документов (и должн. инстр), создание комиссий, права подписи, делегирование полномочий, распределение обязанностей, утверждение учётной политики, о подотчётных лицах, проведение инвентаризации и создании инвент. комиссии, приём, перемещение и списание основных средств, утверждениеи изменение штатного расписания, сокращение штатов, аттестация работников (и созд. комиссии),  - срок хранения постоянный.
ЛС - О приёме на работу, увольнение, перевод, отпуск, направл. в зарубежн. командировку, поощрение, изменение фамилии, назначение на должность, совмещение, исполнение обязанностей (на время отпуска и т.п.), об установлении надбавки к окладу. - срок хранения - 75 лет;
Кадры (может быть без буквенного обозначения) - командировка (по стране краткосрочная), привлечение к работе в выходные и праздничные дни, дисциплинарная ответственность, отстранение от работы, взыскание за прогул, объявление выговора - срок хранения 5 лет;
Административно - хозяйственная деятельность - выплата пособия, мат. помощи, изготовление маркетинговых материалов, перенос выходных, работа организации в праздничные и выходные дни, выполнение ремонтных работ, направление сотрудников на учёбу/семинары - срок хранения 5 лет.
А я сейчас с новой проблемой - у нас в области прошла проверка учреждений культуры профсоюзами. прислали результаты, что бумажек не хвататет во всех учреждениях. Кое-что я подгребла, но вот впала в ступор. Нужно родить локальный акт о порядке и размере возмещения расходов, связанных с командировками. Порылась по интернету, но вылезают только ВУЗы, а там другая специфика и другие деньги. Никто не сталкивался с таким?
*Алла и Александр*,
не могу скачать. Выхожу в Яндекс, но там надпись "скачать файл" не активна.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 У нас в районе вот такая номенклатура дел.

Дело № 01-05  ПРИКАЗЫ По отпускам,командировкам,взысканиям,
поощрениям. Хранить 5 лет.

Дело № 01-03 ПРИКАЗЫ По  основной деятельности Хранить  постоянно

Дело № ( не помню)  Приказы по личному составу (прием, увольнение, перевод на другую работу). Хранить 75 лет

А что ты помещаешь в Личные дела работников?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Я посмотрела свои локальные акты - ничего подобного там нет. Даже вопроса не возникало никогда.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Алла, 
в личных делах у нас заявления на приём, копии документов (паспорт, учёба, пенсионка), приказы (приём, отпуск, увольнение, переводы, надбавки за стаж и образование), личные карточки, трудовые договора, должностные инструкции.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Про локальный акт о командировочных расходах у нас тоже раньше никто не слышал, но прошла с проверками комиссия профсоюзов (слава богу не у нас), и по всей области разослали предписания сделать такой. Ещё из нарушений нашли: форма расчётного листка должна быть утверждена с учётом мнения представительного органа работников, нет приказов о соэдании комиссии определения стажа работы, нет приходно-расходной книги по учёту бланков трудовых книжек и вкладышей в них (хотя у нас этих бланков нет, мы их получаем в УК).

----------


## maknata

Многие представились в аналогичной теме у ведущих, ну а почему бы здесь коллегам не познакомиться основательно. Начну с себя. В самодеятельности с 15 лет, т.е. уже 26 лет на сцене. Закончила Киевский институт культуры, по специальности- режиссёр массовых праздников. В культуре работаю с 1990 года, с 2002 года - директор дворца культуры. Живу и работаю на Украине, Днепропетровская область, Покровский район, пгт. Просяная
Эт я у себя в кабинете

А это мой ДК (ободранный уже, правда, да с таким финансированием - хорошо что ещё не развалился:wink:)

А это наш хоркласс

Это танцкласс

Это комната клубной работы

----------


## maknata

А это наша сцена

Зрительный зал

Танцевальный зал

Комната бракосочетаний

Вестибюль

Ну вот такая маленькая экскурсия по ДК, в штате у нас 20 человек. Коллектив дружный и талантливый:smile: :Aga:

----------


## Цинториончик

Всем приветик!!! Очень рада что появилась эта темка. Я работаю в сфере культуры с 2001 года, тобишь со второго курса Тобольского училища искусств и культуры им. А.А. Алябьева, который закончила в 2003 (специальность менеджер СКД, постановщик КДП)с красным дипломом представляете, сама никогда бы не поверила, что это возможно (т.к. в школе ужасно занизили самооценку), потом уехала по распределению на срер в кандинский район и благополучно через год сбежала домой. Уже здесь поступила заочно в Тюменскую академию культуры и  искусств, на специальность Технолог социально-культурной деятельности. Педагог. Академию уже с таким же благополучием закончила (диплом писала про АНО и МАУ экзаменаторы лишь спрашивали что это, так что защитилась легко). Сейчас работаю в районном центре культуры режиссёром к сожалению у нас своей сцены нет, по этому белой завистью завидую тем кто работает на своей сцене. А культуре отдала не много не мало 8 лет из своих 27, а кажется пришла только вчера.

*Добавлено через 48 минут*
 - вот такую породию на сцену нам приходится делать, чтоб её обозначить!!!

 - а это сцена маленького сельского ДК

- а ещё есть такая сцена!!!

 - а вот такую сцену арендуем у города.

----------


## Irenka-da

Сижу считаю сколько же я в "культуре" или она во мне? Получается примерно одинаково с моим возрастом - с 6 лет до 30 танцевала - прошла из балетных через эстрадный и бальный порог к народному. Попутно пела и да чего только не делала... Работаю в отделе культуры режиссером городских массовых мероприятий, (в этом городе только 2 года) и ...все еще впереди (ух ты как форум меня подзарядил - входила сегодня с мыслями :frown: а теперь снова жизнь легка и удивительна!

СПАСИБОООООО!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Radion68

Теперь моя очередь рассказывать, правда показывать нечего, помещения у Дома культуры нет. А провожу мероприятия где только можно попроситься, и в ЦДТ, и в ДМШ, и в школе,  и в РДК. 
Я закончила кульпросветучилище и Краснодарский институт культуры по специальности  "Оркестровое дирижирование" - народные инструменты. Много лет работаю в Детской музыкальной школе преподавателем по классу баяна, но вот не так давно(4  года)  предложили по совместительству и работу художественым руководителем в СДК. Сначалабыл и директор, но он уволился, а другого не найти, никто на эти деньги работать не хочет.Поэтому тружусь одна, правда с компанией единомышленников. Без них было бы совсем туго. Во многом помогает наш форум, всем всем огромное спасибо!!! Замужем, есть две дочери.

----------


## Скибыч

Добрый всем денечек! Омская область. Работаю в культуре с 2003 года. А живу в ней еще дольше. Еще в школе был танцевальный ансамбль. В пятом классе был даже ведущим какой-то программы(за давностью лет  не помню какой). Потом после армии снова тот же танцевальный коллектив. Затем вокально-инструментальный. Ведущий концертов и разных шоу-программ. В 2003 предложили должность режиссера ДК. С 2005 года здесь же директор и режиссер(а ставка одна). Жена работает рядом - художник-оформитель. Учусь заочно в колледже культуры(режиссура). Дом культуры - один из лучших в районе. 120 человек(на 1200 населения) на наших подмостках. Из 167 школьников 90 у нас. Два народных коллектива(вокальный взрослый и хореографический). Детский образцовый. Фольклорный(бабушки). Еще два детских вокальных без звания, солисты, дуэт, эстрадная студия, ансамбль народных инструментов, кружок ДПИ. Фотографий ДК не выставляю -стыдно. Нет финансов - нет ремонта. Так слегка "косметичка" и все. Зарабатываемых денег хватает только на костюмы, содержание аппаратуры(немного покупаем новой). Финасирования извне(администрация) нет.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
*maknata*,
 Название пгт Просяная мне знакомо. В военном училище учился с Сергеем Охватом оттуда.

----------


## maknata

*Скибыч*,
 Это мой одноклассник, вернее из паралельного класса :Aga:

----------


## Скибыч

*maknata*,
 Вот уж поистине мир тесен точка ру

----------


## oksanagdo

Здесь я еще не была:smile:
Зовут меня Оксана, мне 28 лет. Работаю худруком в Центре культуры и досуга.Попала в культуру случайно, однажды подружка уговорила поучавствовать в новогоднем огоньке, наряжали меня в Сердючку, девочка я не маленькая, да и говор чуть украинский есть. До сих пор с содраганием вспоминаю этот опыт, перепугалась жуть, на несколько секунд забыла весь текст, но потом выкрутилась, спасибо звукарю, помог:smile:. Решила на сцену больше не ногой. Потом через несколько лет муж подался в море, мне нечем было занятся, решила заняться поиском работы, опять та же подружка,-" иди к нам в Дом офицеров". Так попала на должность зав методкабинетом, так сказать в начальники:smile::smile:Решила "перекантуюсь" пол-годика, и уволюсь. Не смогла, зацепило. :Ok: Еще  через пол-года пошла учится в колледж культуры на заочку (ну как пошла, начальник "выпнул":smile:), будущий педагог организатор по работе с детьми и подростками+организатор массовых зрелищ. В июне уже заканчиваю, даже иду на красный диплом (тьфу, тьфу, тьфу).
 В ДО сменилась власть, уволилась, перешла в Центр, в поселке. Тут даже интересней, только в ДО обеспечение лучше было и в плане зарплаты и техники (которую выбила), но ничего, это дело наживное.
Ни петь ни танцевать не умею, хотя слух не плохой, как оказалось, научилась пользоваться аппаратурой, плюс пару уроков у хорошего звукаря, и я сама начала заниматься озвучкой мероприятий.
Веду кружок декупажа, вышивки крестом. Сумбурный рассказ какой-то.....
А что еще рассказать, не знаю, вы спрашивайте, я отвечу.
Спасибо за внимание))))))))))))))

----------


## Tasha1979

Добрый день.
Зовут меня Наталья. В культуре я оказалась случайно, но надолго. Окончив пару институтов и пару училищ сидела дома, работы не было. А тут в районном доме культуры за пару недель до здачи годовых отчётов уволился последний методист. Вот мне и предложили временно поработать, сделать отчёты и сдать их в область. К удивлению своему и начальника отдела культуры, быстро разобралась с отчётами и успешно их сдала. А там пошли праздник за праздником, отчёт за отчётом... В первый новый год вышла в образе домового, спела рэп, провела игры. В этом году жизнь заставила выйти на сцену уже ведущей концерта. Так я и культурю уже пять лет, как заведующая методическим отделом районного дома культуры, в Амурской области, село Тамбовка. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1057747m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1058771m.jpg[/IMG]
пока всё, потом выставлю фото кабинетов и сцены.

----------


## Tasha1979

[IMG]http://*********ru/1083211m.jpg[/IMG]
Это наш РДК.
А это фойе, здесь дискотеки проводим и детские игровые программы, а на ноый год столики ставим и вечера проводим.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1069899m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1061707m.jpg[/IMG]
Тут диджей сидит.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1050443m.jpg[/IMG]
Это второй этаж, тут проводят бракосочетание и висят картины учащихся Школы искусств, она находится в нашм здании.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1113930m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1101642m.jpg[/IMG]
- это творческий предновогодний беспорядок в моём кабинете - методический отдел.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1096522m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1095498m.jpg[/IMG]
- это я, Наталья, на своём рабочем месте, в творческом беспорядке.
А это наша сцена
[IMG]http://*********ru/1088330m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

Молодец, Наталья! Спасибо за обзорную экскурсию по ДК!

----------


## Я-Ольга

Вот и я к вам!Примите в свою компанию! Зовут меня Ольга, 38 лет.Работаю зав.детским сектором РДК в станице,недалеко от Краснодара.Работаю всего третий год,до этого педагогом доп.обр. в центре внешкольной работы(малость достала вечная писанина с поурочными планами) Читала пред посты и улыбалась-все попали случайно)Так и у меня вышло.Соседка-певунья пригласила провести в парке их выступление(я тогда дома сидела и о работе вобщем-то не помышляла).А работа в свое удовольствие разве работа...И закрутило...Заочно закончила колледж культуры"Работа с детьми и подростками" с красным дипломом.Захожу в школу(она у нас через дорогу),а детишки гроздьями как обезьянки в глаза смотрят и "А что  сегодня делать будем?" и план их не интересует,благо есть уголок,где можно сесть с ними и хоть сказку вслух почитать,они всему рады,бывает даже дом.задание сидят делают.А вот адм.школы не очень идет на контакт,сложно собрать детей на конкретное мероприятие,это при том что у них нет своего актового зала.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
*maknata*
покорена Вашей комнатой клубной работы.У меня мечта - детская игровая.

----------


## Скибыч

*Tasha1979*,
 Крася-а-а-а-а-во-о-о-о!!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Vah:  :Vah:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Что-то тема совсем захирела, надо поддержать. 
Я закончила музыкальное училище по классу аккордеона, затем Московский институт культуры по специальности преподаватель оркестрового дирижирования. Там же освоила домру, много занималась на звончатых гуслях. Возвратившись домой поняла, что работы по специальности нет и не предвидится, год работала аккомпаниатором во Дворце пионеров, а затем пошла работать в ансамбль "Вишенка", где играла на домре и гуслях. С "Вишенкой"объездили всю Европу, были и США 2 раза, и в Перу, в общем интересная была жизнь. Но родилась дочь, стало тяжеловато отрываться. Правда, с первой родители здорово помогали, а вот когда родилась вторая - я поняла, что с концертной деятельностью закончено. Думала, посижу в декрете, а потом буду работу искать. Но посидеть не успела, предложили место зам. директора в Доме культуры молодёжи, бывшем ДК химзавода. А это моя первая в жизни ёлка, впервые я в этом здании увидела кино. В общем, я поняла, что мне туда надо. Вот и работаю с переменным успехом - то летаю на крыльях, то как мешком ударенная. Ну, в общем, как все мы :biggrin:
Вот он, наш красавец 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1136351.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Вот такой он спереди
[IMG]http://*********ru/1166046.jpg[/IMG]

А это холл
[IMG]http://*********ru/1157854m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Наконец-то научилась нормальный размер делать, ну, продолжим пргулку по ДКМ
Здесь раньше был гардероб, но коллективов много, заниматься негде, сделали стену, полы, покрасили и теперь это помещение, где занимается образцовая хореографическая студия "Улыбка". Вот только до станков никак не дойдёт
[IMG]http://*********ru/1133278m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Такие у нас лестницы на второй и третий этажи
[IMG]http://*********ru/1173201m.jpg[/IMG]

Это танцевальный зал. Пожалуй, единственное место в ДК, где остался приличный паркет. Здесь занимается коллектив "Баунти", в котором 60 человек, из них 25 - трёхлетки

[IMG]http://*********ru/1149649m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А это класс, где занимается "Юнона", фото которой вы уже видели. Не очень удобно, класс проходной, через него идёт во время занятий много народа, но другого нет, к сожалению. Стойки для станков мы им сделали, а вот палки купить ещё не успели
[IMG]http://*********ru/1117905m.jpg[/IMG]

Это коридор второго этажа. По вечерам здесь тоже танцуют
[IMG]http://*********ru/1149648m.jpg[/IMG]

Ну, приблизительно, вот так
[IMG]http://*********ru/1139408m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Это балетный класс. К сожалению, его так спроектировали, что в центре оказалась колонна.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1123024m.jpg[/IMG]

это второй этаж. Слева не видно - там дверь в бухгалтерию, а та, что видно - приёмная и кабинет директора. А вечером здесь брейкеры танцуют, так что главная задача выходя из кабинета не насупить на кого-нибудь:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1154771m.jpg[/IMG]

Методический кабинет
[IMG]http://*********ru/1129171m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/1173202m.jpg[/IMG]Наш зал

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Это наша городость. По программе развития туризма у нас в области на самые известные города выделялись деньги на создание туристского объекта. В Муроме придумали избушку Ильи Муромца, в Гороховце - дом какого-то купца, а наш директор предложил сделать "Княжеские палаты" в ДК, благо помещение имелось - разрушенный спортзал, 200 кв.м., в котором под угрозой обрушения балок заниматься было нельзя. Вот какая красота получилась. Правда, сделано ещё не всё, что задумали
[IMG]http://*********ru/1150674m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1129170m.jpg[/IMG]

Это награды наших коллективов в приёмной. Посетителей впечатляет

[IMG]http://*********ru/1119954m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

А это стена напротив
[IMG]http://*********ru/1168085m.jpg[/IMG]

Кабинет директора и директор за столом. А фигура в кастюме витязя скоро переедет в Княжеские палаты. На стене - награды директора, это не его, а моя инициатива - страна должна знать своих героев :Oj: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1153749m.jpg[/IMG]

Эта стена в кабинете директора всем очень нравится - на фото виды города (подарок фотохудожников), а вымпелы - подарки "Вишенке" из её поездок по Италии

[IMG]http://*********ru/1117909m.jpg[/IMG]
А это - мне стыдно, но это мой стол. Погибаю под кучей входящих, исходящих и прочей чепухи
[IMG]http://*********ru/1178324m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Васютка

Всем здравствуйте! Очень хорошая тема. Прочитав сообщения, намного лучше представляешь себе человека: где он трудится и чем живёт. Я закончила Ярославское училище культуры по специальности -библиотекарь детских библиотек. Работаю в библиотеке - заведующей читальным залом. Занимаюсь массовой работой, сейчас когда коллектив стал побольше в основном с детьми начальной школы и ещё с людьми пожилого возраста. Веду вечера, проходящие в библиотеке. Очень активно сотрудничаем с ДК района и принимаем участие в совместных мероприятиях.  Недавно наткнулась на этот форум. Очень много интересного и полезного. Всем участникам большое, большое спасибо.

----------


## Таня Л

А я, с вашего позволения, выставлю фото тех мест, из-за которых щемит сердце, когда хочешь плюнуть на все и уехать подальше из своего города. Это своеобразный релакс для мозгов и сердца.

Так выглядит Волга в наших местах. Левый берег - пологий, а правый, на котором расположен город - холмистый.

----------


## Таня Л

А это как раз - левая сторона Волги (Заволжье), где так хорошо отдыхать с удочкой в руках:smile:




Лодка наша, так, что летом - приглашаю в гости: уха, шашлык, стойкий загар и заряд хорошего настроения :Ok:

----------


## alechina666

А мне, ребятки, ближе те, кто работает в плохих условиях. Моему зданию 120 лет. Раньше это был барский дом, потом школа, во время войны госпиталь, опять школа, а когда крыша прохудилась совсем- отдали  под культуру. Шифер завезли, но что толку: надо и латник весь менять. Иначе всё рухнет. Отопления нет. Фото выкладывать нет времени научиться, а то бы коллеги в осадок выпали... Всего 2 года я работаю директором в этом Доме культуры. До меня много лет только числилась одна. Начальство(Главу) устраивало. Я сразу поступила в колледж Курский на режиссуру театрализованных представлений, а в прошлом году поступила на бюджет в Орёл в институт искусств и культуры тоже на режиссуру театрализованных представдений и праздников. Столько лет потеряно! Почему сразу не пошла в культуру? Театр всегда привлекал сильно. Создала в селе любительский театр. Возраждаю народные фольклорные праздники. Делаю большие театрализованные представления. Я счастливый человек! У меня работа совпала с увлечением! Очень рада форуму. Спасибо его создателям. Помощь неоценимая.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> А мне, ребятки, ближе те, кто работает в плохих условиях


Если я выставлю фотки не парадных мест, а всего остального - будет ситуация как у Скибыча. И в нашем здании есть стены с трещинами насквозь, стены, покрытые грибком, подвал с нарушенной гидроизоляцией и прочие радости  :Vah:  Годы перестройки для всей культуры не прошли даром :frown:

----------


## Radion68

*ТЛ*,

Что - то у вас,  ну очень сильно труба дымит на правом берегу. Экология однако. Чем дышите? Или уже привыкли?

----------


## Таня Л

Так это ж разве дымят? Все трубы уже отдымили... На месте нашего города когда-то давно было море, все наши холмы - меловые горы, кладезь для цементного производства. У нас до перестроечных времен 4 цементных завода было, самый крупный из них в 9 труб дымил, вот тогда было пыли столько, аж жуть...Потом - приватизация, акционерные общества, ваучеры (вымучеры), в общем распродали заводы...Из 4-х остался один, а тот, чья труба дымит на фотографии, с этого года "заморожен", от двух заводов осталось ровное место, как будто там никогда цементных гигантов и не было. Целая куча народа осталась без работы, кто-то уехал на заработки, кто-то спился...Вот так постепенно наш город цементников превращается в поселок городского типа, грустно всё это...Последний завод выкупили иностранцы (у них контрольный пакет акций), теперь диктуют условия всему городу, но за счет этого завода мы пока ещё город... Цемент, да не знаю... не мешает... по количеству всяческих заболеваний не особо наш город отличается от других городов... А вот то, что в нескольких километрах от нас, вверх по Волге находится Балаковская АЭС (по мощности, примерно, как Чернобыльская), это напрягает:smile: И все-таки, несмотря ни на что, очень люблю свой городок, хотя и обзываю его частенько плохими словами

----------


## muxlen

Привет всем!!! Я уже 10 лет работаю зав. массовым отделом. Работу свою обожаю!!!
Очень жаль, что в том далёком детстве мне никто не подсказал, что мне идти надо в институт культуры (я закончила педагогический институт). Любимая работа даже не даёт возможности сходить за вторым ребёнкам.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1378786.jpg[/IMG]
Это я - Хлопушка.

----------


## nickolka-parovoz

Привет всем! Меня зовут Николай! Очень приятно знакомиться! Продолжу полемику о зданиях...А моё учреждение культуры вообще на колёсах!!! Правда, это не какой-то "паровоз", а конкретный "бычок". Зато уже изваяли на холсте.Только фотографии как вставить - не нашёл, а жаль. Может мне не положено. Без фото не интересно.Работаю заведующим автоклубом.По профессии и призванию - педагог. В культуре  5 лет. Мне всё здесь очень нравится. Работу свою люблю и стараюсь всё делать на хорошем уровне. Никогда не успокаиваюсь и не останавливаюсь на достигнутом. Благодаря ФОРУМУ, думаю это будет получаться ещё лучше. Спасибо за ГОСТЯприимство! Приятно знакомиться! Дом большой - знакомство долгое! Увидимся!

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Привет, Николай!Не единожды бывала в вашем городе, но вот глвную достопримечательность - бычок-паровоз не усмотрела:biggrin:
Если хочешь вставить фото, зайди сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130168 там написано, как и что делать.

----------


## Prokaza

Привет всем!!! Решила и о себе рассказать! Мне 27 лет. Родилась и живу в самом северном районе Республики Саха (Якутия), за Полярным кругом ,в районном центре - пгт Черский. В культуре с рождения, или даже раньше... Просто мама активный участник художественной самодеятельности, как в положении на репетиции бегала, так и меня месяцев с четырех таскала. А сама она 35 лет проработала преподавателем по классу баяна в Школе искусств, благодаря этому, я закончила три отделения этой школы - фортепиано, хореография и художественный класс. В театральном и танцевальном кружках при клубе - с 10 лет, параллельно со школой искусств. По первому образованию педагог по классу джаз-модерн, хотя, как показала практика, душа лежит к народным танцам. В 2005 году закончила С-Пб государственный университет культуры и искусств, факультет искусства эстрады и художественных коммуникаций по специальности музыкальный менеджмент. Сейчас осиливаю аспирантуру Северо-Кавказского института искусств на кафедре культурология. 5 лет проработала преподавателем хореографии в родной школе искусств ,потом ушла в МУ "Молодежный центр" ,сначала работала ведущим методистом, теперь - художественный руководитель. Работы много, коллектив у нас небольшой: директор, 5 творческих работников, 2 - технических+ уборщицы и сторожа, населения - ок 3,5 тыс. чел. Здание - в прошлом типовой магазин-склад универсальных товаров, Слава Богу, что в каменном исполнении. Как приспосабливаемся к таким удобствам - страшно рассказать. Площадь огромная, а несуразно для нас редкостно просто!!! Я 6 год являюсь руководителем двух студий собственного сотворения- вокальной и хореографической. Организовываю и провожу районные и поселковые мероприятия и все социально значимые мероприятия. Пишу песни, но только когда приходится, легко делаю аранжировки, когда не было просторов интернета еще и минусовки делала, тамадой подрабатываю по случаю и только у знакомых ,гранты пишу в огромных количествах. Короче, И швец, и жнец...В этом году одарена благодарностью Министерства культуры Республики Саха, на следующий год обещают звание Отличника, коллективы представлены к званию народный. Надеюсь, все будет успешно. Работу свою люблю до безумия, когда ее много, мне особо ничего не надо. Так и живу: дом - работа. Не отходя от рабочего стола (даже в декрете не получилось сидеть - работать было некому) родила двух очаровашек-дочек - они у меня погодки, через годик мечтаю повторить сей подвиг. В качестве эксперимента три года преподавала в колледже Методику и технологию культурно-досуговой деятельности у будущих педагогов дополнительного образования, но скучновато мне там, я всегда в движении. Вот такая вот Я!

----------


## veksha

Здравствуйте все! Меня зовут Ирина, я из Ростовской области. Работаю в районном Дворце культуры - руководитель женского камерного хора "Лада", хозяйка "Музыкальной гостинной". По специальности - сама не знаю кто. Училище закончила по специальности преподаватель сольфеджио-музыкальной литературы, институт - учитель музыки. Кроме ДК работаю в школе искусств (академический вокал, хор), Детский дом творчества - хор. Работу свою очень люблю и наслаждаюсь творчеством, которое она мне дает.

----------


## Александрия

И всем всем здравствуйте!!!Меня зовут Александра, мне 29 лет, и я имею к культуре самое, что ни на есть прямое отношение. Все началось в далеком детстве, в Доме Офицеров в г. Татищево, когда я стоя на стуле на одном и полковых вечеров спела какому- то дяденьке генералу "пусть бегут неуклюже..." мне было где то примерно пять лет. Дяденька весь воодушевленный исполнением сгреб меня в охапку расцелавал и сказал : " Вот кто у нас в Культуру точно пойдет работать"( это мне мама дословно перессказывала). В этом месте я почему то стала плакать и кричать: " Я в культуру не пойду!!!!Я хочу быть воспитателем в детском саду!"  Вобщем, я им устроило такое "я, в предлагаемых обстоятельствах", что моя мама до сих пор мне это припоминает!!!Переезды из одного городка в другой дали о себе знать, в каких тока я кружках не занималась, даже в музыкалке полгода, откукда меня с треском и позором выгнали. Это было в городе Нерюнгри( Якутия), напротив музыкалки ктот по-неосторожности открыл китайский первый рынок, и вот мы с моим друганом Вовкой посещали именно рынок, вместо музыкалки, ну, а потом был звонок педагога из музыкалки родителям, ремень, демонстративная продажа пианино, и на этом моя карьера пианистки закончилась, так и не успев начаться. После школы поступила в техникум на билиотекаря - организатора СКД, а после техникума меня сразу пригласили работать в мой ДК "Строитель" в котором я уже лет десять тружусь. Этой зимой защищаю диплом РЭиТП, в Восточно -Сибирской академии ку-ры и и-в, в котором проучилась почти шесть лет!!!( правда заочно). начинала с методиста, сейчас зав. отделом культурно-массовой работы. Работу люблю настолько, что несмотря на то, что работая тамадой получаю в пять, а то и в шесть- семь раз больше, чем в ДК никогда его не брошу. Это моя отдушина, это моя ЛЮБИМАЯ работа!
Ну, вот и все.

----------


## Dakota

Всем доброго времени суток. Я по образованию - режиссер массовых мероприятий. Зовут меня Елена. Работала везде, будучи женой офицера, лишь бы место было - от нянечки в детском саду до продавца.
Потом вернулись в родной Уссурийск, сначала работала в клубе нашего военного училища, а, как его расформировали, перешла руководить студенческим молодежным центром в железнодорожный институт.
И не пожалела - очень люблю свою работу. У нас помимо традиционных мероприятий, как-то -  посвящение в студенты, выпускной вечер, агитбригады проходит много мероприятий собственного изготовления.
Работать с молодежью - это очень здорово!)))
Если что-то вам нужно - посмотрите в разных темах форума уже то, что выложила - агитбригада, спортивный праздник, посвящение в студенты или могу выложить то, что кому-либо интересно. Обращайтесь, буду рада помочь.:smile:

*Добавлено через 48 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/772520m.jpg[/IMG]
это мои агитбригадчики:smile:

[IMG]http://*********org/735656m.jpg[/IMG]
а это команда КВН "Так получилось"

[IMG]http://*********org/781739m.jpg[/IMG]
Мои красавцы - победители краевого конкурса профсоюзных студенческих агитбригад).

[IMG]http://*********org/774571m.jpg[/IMG]
Солистки студии эстрадной песни "Аграф"

[IMG]http://*********org/748971m.jpg[/IMG]
Три наших танцевальных колектива - Атланта (народники), брейк-студия The big light и модерн-студия Is elle

[IMG]http://*********org/736683m.jpg[/IMG]
Наш неоднократный лауреат и дипломант городских конкурсов и фестивалей вокально-инструментальный ансамбль Новый день

----------


## Аленка-

А я работаю в детском доме педагогом-организатором.и инструктором по физ.культуре закончила академию Физической культуры. Но по сути и интересам я конечно же организатор . Очень люблю эту деятельность. Директор предложила о,5 ставки педагога-организатора. Сцена это моё. Если есть педагоги организаторы детских домов откликнитесь. думаю есть чем поделиться.

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!Это я со своей семьёй[IMG]http://*********ru/2126882m.jpg[/IMG]


это мы с девочкой в фойе репетируем танец

[IMG]http://*********ru/2153509m.jpg[/IMG]
где и проходят дискотеки потому что у нас потолок в зале в аварийном состоянии(особенно на сцене)
[IMG]http://*********ru/2143268m.jpg[/IMG]все эти плитки отлетают сейчас.


работаю одна (хотя по бумагам есть худ.рук)шью костюмы рисую пою танцую всё как у сельских директоров.люблю работать с детьми у меня 1 группа 6 человек по 6-8 лет.2 группа 6  человек по 10-15лет 3 группа 6 человек по 16-20лет. всего жителей 250чел.есть еще человек 10-15 которые участвуют от случая к случаю.В культуре 3 года.Работа очень нравится.Если закроют наш ДК то буду работать в соседнем селе .там 6оо-700жителей.Не раз просили работать у них но как же бросить своё село?Сейчас в декретном отпуске думаю о работе (дети меня ждут с ними не работают-танцы не ставят-жалуются)хочется для них придумать интересную программу на год.сижу и ищу материал.незнаю что еще написать .
примите к себе ?Может чем и пригожусь..

----------


## Рамоновна

> примите к себе ?Может чем и пригожусь..


ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Здравстуйте! Принимайте привет с Дальнего Востока, Приморского Края!  
Я, Елена Ширшина .И у нас жизнь бьёт ключом, и тоже, порой, по голове! Я работая учителем начальных классов и на 0,5 ставки завучем по воспитательной работе. 
Проведение праздников для меня - не основная работа, но это тот песок, куда можно спрятать голову! Я стараюсь поглубже зарываться и получаю от этого Огромное удовольствие!  
Буду рада общению со старыми знакомыми и знакомству с новыми

----------


## Victorya

Елена, заходите, располагайтесь, чувствуйте себя как дома!  :Yes4:  Девчонки у нас опытные и щедрые, мужчин в нашей ветке мало, но те, что есть НАСТОЯЩИЕ СПЕЦЫ!!!

----------


## Скибыч

*Victorya*,  :Blush2: ...от всех мужчин СПАСИБО!

----------


## Брыся

Здравствуйте! Я не работаю в клубе, но мое  детство очень связано с ним, а точнее с театральным кружком. Жила я тогда в маленьком поселке и этот кружок возглавляла замечательная женщина, ,,заразившая" нас театром. С большой теплотой вспоминаю ее занятия и очень жалею, что тогда не было возможности снимать на видео! Сейчас бы с удовольствием посмотрела на себя!

----------


## Екатерина_Док

Всем доброго дня! Я в культуре с 2002 года.Закончила Сокольский пед колледж педагог дошкольного воспитания со специализацией хореография. Вышла замуж в Киров обл и там нашла работу по душе. Я хореограф в ДК , а с 2009 года еще и преподаватель в ДМШ. Руковожу детским хореографическим коллективом "Импульс" . Ставим в основном эстраду, хотя так хотелось бы народный танец. Но как всегда все упирается в деньги) обувь нет возможности купить. В ДМШ работаю совсем мало и потому куча вопросов по программам, планированию. Просто голова кругом. Буду рада вашей помощи, форумчане))

----------


## Рамоновна

*Екатерина_Док*, по вопросам хореографии вам бы к хореографам, сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....F0%E0%F4%E8%FF

По остальным клубным вопросам- обращайтесь, постараемся помочь

----------


## Elechka75

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги. Меня зовут Эльвира Ермилова. Работаю директором МУК "Межпоселенческий центр культуры и досуга" Эртильского муниципального района Воронежской области. Сейчас в декретном отпуске, но с 1 февраля выхожу на любимую работу. От форума просто в восторге. Огромное всем спасибо. Вы настоящие профессионалы. Принимайте в команду. :Grin:  Не знаю, как добавить фото, хотелось бы показать свой Дворец культуры.

----------


## OlgaOle4ka

Здравстуйте, коллеги! Принимайте коллегу из Украины. Меня зовут Ольга, мне 29 лет. В культуре работаю с 2003 года. Раньше была зав. массовым отделом, а сейчас после декрета зам.директора. Престоит еще кучу завалов разгрести и кипу бумажек написать.
Посмотрела на фото и решила, что надо бы и свой дворец пофоткать. Обязательно выложе немного позже.

----------


## LIZAVETA

> А мне, ребятки, ближе те, кто работает в плохих условиях. Моему зданию 120 лет. Раньше это был барский дом, потом школа, во время войны госпиталь, опять школа, а когда крыша прохудилась совсем- отдали  под культуру. Шифер завезли, но что толку: надо и латник весь менять. Иначе всё рухнет. Отопления нет. Фото выкладывать нет времени научиться, а то бы коллеги в осадок выпали... Всего 2 года я работаю директором в этом Доме культуры. До меня много лет только числилась одна. Начальство(Главу) устраивало. Я сразу поступила в колледж Курский на режиссуру театрализованных представлений, а в прошлом году поступила на бюджет в Орёл в институт искусств и культуры тоже на режиссуру театрализованных представдений и праздников. Столько лет потеряно! Почему сразу не пошла в культуру? Театр всегда привлекал сильно. Создала в селе любительский театр. Возраждаю народные фольклорные праздники. Делаю большие театрализованные представления. Я счастливый человек! У меня работа совпала с увлечением! Очень рада форуму. Спасибо его создателям. Помощь неоценимая.


 Наташка, привет. думаю приедем на сессию, наши пацаны нас научат выкладывать фотки, да и музыку. я тоже не умею, хотя пробовала, ни фига не получается.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Elechka75*, 
*OlgaOle4ka*, добро пожаловать к нам!

----------


## Crystal

Здравствуйте, коллеги! Как же я рада, что наконец-то добралась до "своих", долго "мыкаясь" по форуму, как слепой котёнок! Меня зовут Елена. Живу в с. Каргасок Томской области. В культуре работаю с 18 лет.(то бишь, двадцаточку уже разменяла) Много разнообразного материала накопила за это время: концерты, конкурсы, фестивали, вечера отдыха, ярмарки, игровые программки -детские, взрослые. Буду рада поделиться! Принимайте в своё братство! Я пока страничку не оформила как следует - мне уже делали замечание - что-то "туплю" с подписями, аватарками и прочим - не разобралась пока. Но - исправлюсь!...

----------


## Рамоновна

*Crystal*, рады таким корифеям! 20 лет в культуре- это СРОК!!!!!!

----------


## Иннесс

Добрый день! Недавно наткнулась на этот замечательны форум. И вот решиласаь представиться. Меня зовут Короткова Инна, я работаю в Районном культурно-досуговом центре г. Белинский, это Пензенская область (наверное все слышали про Тарханы). Закончила Пензенское училище культуры и искусств и Тамбовский университет культуры и искусств. Сейчас работаю зав.методическим кабинетом. На сцене я с самого детства, мои руководители сейчас занимают рукуводящие посты в культуре нашего города. Вообще-то хотелось рассказать о работе нашего ДК и узнать как работают другие учреждения культуры. Немного о нашем ДК. Здание было построенно как народный дом в 1914 году. Там была и библиотека, и кино показывали и самодеятельный театр, короче все в куче. Скоро отметим столетний юбилей. Основной коллектив: директор, худ.рук, зав.методического, методисты, художник и звукооператор. Итого 10 человек (актива), остальные 40 технические работники и совместители (которых мы видим крайне редко).
Короче все мы и поем и пляшем и в театре играем и в хоре поем и территорию парка ( а он у нас не маленький ) гребем. Есть у нас народный хор, ему 15 лет, есть духовой оркестр и молодежная студия.
Основные мероприятия: концерты, фестивали, конкурсы, молодежные развлекательные программы, дискотеки, спортивные мероприятия и многое другое. В основном это бесплатные мероприятия, а с января мы работаем по муниципальному заказу, короче нам дали план в год провести 259 бесплатных мероприятий, которые будут раз в квартал жестко контролироваться и проверяться. При этом план нужно сдать 190 тысяч. Наш основной заработок составляют новогодние мероприятия, молодежно- развлекательные мероприятия и дискотеки . Говорят что они в расчет не будут браться. Если кто-то работает по такой системе, напишите, может мы что-то не поняли или наш директор не так до нас донес. У нас по этому поводу в коллективе жаркие споры.
Материальное обеспечение у нас ни какое. Все покупаем на свои крохотные зарплаты: костюмы, парики, концертные наряды. Зарплаты у нас хоть плачь: оклад 4300 + 1000% итого 5300руб.
Ну вот хотела познакомиться, а получилось пожаловалась. Конечно не все так плохо, люди работают хорошие любящие свое дело. Ну в общем вся культура держится на инициативе. У кого есть какие комментарии, пишите.
Спасибо за возможность высказаться.

----------


## Гульнур

Инесс, добро пожаловать !!! Мы здесь общаемся друг с другом, кто жалуется, кто радостью делится, и все находят поддержку.  Сейчас вся культура в плачевном состоянии, но мы все выдержим. С праздником культуры вас!!!  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------


## Иннесс

Мы не куем металл,
Мы не штурмуем реки.
Не мы в тайге возводим города.
Но мы уверены, что в каждом человеке.
Найдется капля нашего труда!
С праздником, дорогие коллеги!!!

----------


## Стэллочка

Добрый день, коллеги!!!!!!! Меня зовут Наталья, я работаю зам. директора по творчеству, художественным руководителем в сургутском районе (это север). Рада, что есть на форуме раздел для нас, фанатов профессии) По образованию я режиссер, пишу сценарии, стихи, песни. Буду рада, если пригожусь!!!!!!!

----------


## колосова елена

Привет всем! Меня зовут Елена. Живу  в маленьком городке Тверской области с красивым названием Андреаполь.20лет работаю в школе,последние 4 года- зам. директора по ВР,в свободное время провожу свадьбы, юбилеи, детские дни рождения,буду рада общению с вами.

----------


## Рамоновна

*колосова елена*, рады, добро пожаловать!

----------


## Николай М

Мы тоже из Тверской области,поселок Оленино...ОЛя директорствует в нашем ДК,а я по мере сил помогаю,это мы...на репетиции..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4N932Jb6hs

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Николай М*, 

Добро пожаловать, Николай! Рады пополнению в наших рядах!

----------


## Николай М

> *Николай М*, 
> 
> Добро пожаловать, Николай! Рады пополнению в наших рядах!


а уж как я рад...давно собирался на подобном сайте регу получить,бо устал искать то-не знаю что для любимой жены...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> бо устал искать то-не знаю что для любимой жены...


Не стесняйтесь, спрашивайте - мы люди добрые, чем сможем - всегда поможем.

----------


## Николай М

как я понял здесь большинство составляют женщины,мамы...я обещаю помочь тем,у кого дети в армии иль собираются туда.Наш армейский сайт на первом месте во всех поисковиках,так что если потребуется наша помощь с войсками пишите.Наши есть в любом городе и не один воин и его родители без помощи не останутся...

----------


## Алла и Александр

> я обещаю помочь тем,у кого дети в армии


Интересное предложение.

----------


## Николай М

> Интересное предложение.


Почти три года прошло с тех пор,как мой младший отслужил,вот в то время мы и начали собираться в одну семью,вместе легче...было нас человек 20-25 ждущих детей из армии,сейчас счет идет на тысячи.Наши мамки помогают ребятам почти во всех городах,мало ли что нужно...покормить,квартиру на встречу с родными предоставить иль организовать,в госпиталь лекарства передать,просто с вкусняшками навестить...если мы стране не нужны,то нужно самим заботиться...

----------


## Опилат

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Я - Котовская Людмила. Работаю в сельском Доме культуры художественным руководителем. До клуба работала учителем музыки в школе. Проблем, как у всех, в работе хватает. Но работу свою люблю. Буду рада общению  на этом замечательном форуме.

----------


## valentinka79

Всем здравствуйте. На сайте уже давно зарегистрирована, но вот бывать раньше приходилось очень редко, сейчас есть возможность. Хочу сказать БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ и создателям сайта и участникам. Сайт очень замечательный с добрыми людьми. Немного о себе: в сфере культуры я не так давно с 2009 года год работала в сельском ДК худ руком, но работа заключалась работой с аппаратурой как звукооператору и ди-джею. Вот уже третий год работаю в РДК методистом по работе с детьми и все до сих пор познаю, т.к нет помощи от коллег. Короче проблем в работе хватает. Очень рада общению с вами.

----------


## ksuh

Здравствуйте, коллеги!Сегодня нашла эту темку. Я работаю директором СДК. В культуре уже много лет. Закончила Биробиджанский колледж Культуры - режиссер и Хабаровский Институт Искусств - менеджер СКС. Работу свою очень люблю, еще в школе была культмассовым сектором все сознательные годы. Есть много идей в голове, но грубая реальность просто убивает. У нас в ДК просто падает потолок, деньги не вкладываются не во что, хотя и требований особых нет, приписывай в отчетах и всё. А приписывать очень не хочется, а хочется работать творить. Смотрю на некоторые фотки на форуме и завидую белой завистью, вот работают люди, творят. Хотя хорошо там, где нас нет!...Но не все так грустно, даже в таких условиях работаем, есть коллективы, мероприятия, есть свои достижения и упехи. Просто иногда накатывает грусть от обиды за культуру.....

----------


## лингва

Быть ответственным за праздники на этой планете - не лучшая ли в мире профессия? Всем вам, талантливым, одержимым  - мое искреннее восхищение! Я - русский писатель из Латвии, живу и работаю в Риге. Мой жанр где-то пересекается с вашими интересами - остросюжетный. У меня издано 6 романов-детективов в России. Недавно приступила к реализации идеи продвижения своего творчества и имени в Интернете, попала в сладкие объятия Мазайкиной и Ко, и уже не представляю жизни без вас. Подскажите, чем я, лингвист по образованию, многоопытный теоретически и практически, могла бы помочь в вашем труде? Например, с грамматическими или лексическими затруднениями? С чем-то еще? Любые предложения охотно приму. Всем - творческих удач (и материальных  :Yes4: )!

----------


## Саморетянка

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Наталья. Из Новокузнецкого района Кемеровской области. В культуре работаю давно. По профессии библиотекарь и 28 лет работаю заведующей библиотекой. Но вот уже третий год совмещаю ещё одну должность - директор ДК. Библиотека у нас находится в Доме культуры. В ДК произошло ЧП, уволили директора, и Глава территории уговорил меня возглавить ДК на три месяца. Сначала было очень страшно и трудно. Я люблю свою работу. А теперь я полюбила и работу в Доме культуры. Правда мы работаем все вместе. В библиотеке нас двое, а в клубе три ставки (творческих) и всего нас пятеро. Проводим концерты, дни рождения, юбилеи. И правильно кто-то сказал: закончился Новый год, а 9 мая уже на подходе. Но между ними есть еще куча праздников. Вот, к примеру, вчера, мы отметили 70-летний юбилей нашей замечательной области, хорошим концертом. Зрительный зал был полон (150 мест). Поселок у нас небольшой, но компактный - 1700 жителей.

----------


## Ivica

Добра и здравия всем! Привет из солнечного Крыма! Пытаемся сберечь культуру в посёлке! Ещё умудряемся ездить на фестивали, конкурсы! Меня зовут Светлана, очень люблю свою работу, как и все здесь. В вашей беседке тепло и комфортно, так и хочется чаю с пирожками и интресных историй с непредсказуемыми импровизациями, которые случались в работе у всех. Надеюсь на сотрудничество, добрые отношения и дружбу.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ivica*, добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Доброго дня всем-всем!!!Меня зовут Ольга.С марта месяца работаю методистом в Доме культуры... Думаю,буду частым гостем...если примите в свою дружную семью.... :Blush2:  Обещаю вести себя хорошо...не шалить...ну,если только этого не потребуется... А так...я за любой кипиш...кроме голодовки...

----------


## Натник

И вам доброго дня! Располагайтесь!!!  :br:  Всегда рады прибавлению семейства :Yes4:  :Meeting:

----------


## VanDerMade

Приветствую вас, уважаемые! Вашей коллегой я стала не так давно - с прошлого лета работаю директором ДК в небольшом селе.

Я предприниматель с 91-го года, но с культурой и творчеством вся моя жизнь связана неразрывно. Школьные спектакли, смотры (на которых я - вечная ведущая, плюс солист хора), музыкальная школа, редколлегия в Доме Пионеров и прочая очень активная деятельность... Потом неформальная юность с участием в ансамблях и рок-группах... Создала и несколько лет руководила городской молодёжной организацией - концерты, фестивали, гастроли... 

12 лет назад сменила сферу бизнеса и переехала работать за город, здесь сразу помогла тогдашним работникам ДК создать "творческую базу" - детская вокальная группа, женская, фольклорная (два года занималась этим бесплатно, просто на энтузиазме))), плюс сама участвовала за честь села в разных мероприятиях. Но настал такой момент, когда наученные мной девочки выросли и поразъехались, бабушки состарились и поумирали, а мои предшественники никого нового привлечь, ничего нового создать не сподобились, да поувольнялись... 

...И "сбылась мечта идиота"!!!! Я бросила бизнес (сдала свой магазин в аренду) и пошла поднимать местную культуру вновь С НУЛЯ. В ДК работаю одна, как и во всех сёлах, наверное - и швец, и жнец, и на дуде игрец. Но я счастлива!!!

Позже ещё напишу - пошла дискотеку проводить - суббота!!!))))

на фото наша вокальная группа "Чемровочка" на летней уличной сцене.
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/4583800m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Рамоновна

*VanDerMade*, Добро пожаловать!

----------


## VanDerMade

> *VanDerMade*, Добро пожаловать!


Спасибо за гостеприимство!!! Продолжу свой рассказ, с Вашего позволения. 

Закономерно, что мне, как единственному, появившемуся в селе, музыкально образованному и креативно-активному человеку, с огромным облегчением и радостью, _дали "все карты в руки"_, гыыы))). 
Давали эти "карты" (предлагали) и раньше, но тогда я не была готова сменить "устаканившийся" бизнес на копеечную зарплату культработника. 
И всё же... сподобилась, о чём не жалею. 
Все местные говорят (и я так же считаю), что *ЭТО МОЁ.*...

----------


## VanDerMade

Так у нас проходят молодёжные вечеринки: [IMG]http://*********org/4586626m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VanDerMade

[IMG]http://*********org/4534425m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/4523161m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/4581528m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/4573336m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/4574360m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/4572312m.jpg[/IMG]
Вот ещё несколько картинок, отражающих мою работу - учу детей петь, рисовать, танцевать, играть на гитаре, шить, мастерить и прочее и прочее.... Сама я достаточно талантливый Хэнд-Мэйд-Мастер (в моей *"базе умений"* накоплено более 20 различных художественных, рукодельных  и декоративно-прикладных техник) и стараюсь научить детей всему, что умею сама и что им интересно.

Вообще, ещё в описанное выше, время (когда я впервые приехала в село, собрала и обучила вокальные группы всех возрастов и организовала Творческую Студию "Гамма"), я осознала, в свои тогдашние 30 лет, что
 ЭТО И ЕСТЬ МОЁ *ПРИЗВАНИЕ*!!!

Я всегда была уверена в том, что *СЧАСТЬЕ - это когда твоя работа совпадает с твоим "хобби"*. И вот, наконец, пришла к тому, что меня действительно радует - занятия с детьми, организация праздников и концертов, выступления, поездки....плюс время для личного творчества..
Я реально счастлива на своей новой работе! И хоть впервые в жизни "пашУ на дядю" (в смысле, что надо мной есть какие-то начальники, ха-ха, чего не было НИКОГДА), меня никто особо не напрягает и я "рулю" своим ДК, в силу самодостаточности. :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Geshka

Я уж даже и не знаю - уместно ли здесь сейчас моё появление.... Уже больше года никто на страничке не появлялся.... Страничка замерла.... Мне хотелось как-то приобщиться... С этого года начала работать (правда на полставки) режиссёром постановщиком в Городском Доме Культуры. Провела уже в ноябре концерт ко Дню матери и сегодня "Зимние забавы". Мы ещё продолжаем знакомиться??????

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Geshka*, 




> Мы ещё продолжаем знакомиться??????


Конечно продолжаем! Добро пожаловать, Женя! Всегда рады коллегам в нашей беседке. Мы с вами соседи! Я из Ростовской области. Интересно было бы прочитать о вашем опыте работы. Мы с мужем всегда с удовольствием смотрим Краснодарское ТВ, где много показывают ваших коллективов(правда записаны они в 2008-2009 годах) но все равно интересно. 

В общем - проходите, выбирайте удобное местечко. Мы рады вам!

----------


## Та Ти

Всем доброго утра и здравствуйте! Вот уже 7 дней брожу по форуму, знакомлюсь с направлениями. Сейчас добралась до этой беседы. Она актуальна?  Давно не обновлялась. Я Татьяна (ближе Тати), с мая месяца работаю директором сельского дома культуры,  до этого,  в этом же клубе работала худруком полтора года. С культурой связана с детства, с 7 лет до 14 пела в детском хоре при ГДК г.Кременчуга, позже 10 лет в ансамбле народной песни ДНН г. Магнитогорска, а потом вдруг, по зову души уехала жить в Башкирию, в село) и поняла, что не ошиблась-мое. По первой своей профессии я медсестра, по второй психолог, сейчас получаю второе высшее образование менеджер СКД. Все прошлые профессии пригождаются в настоящей работе. Рада, что нашла этот форум, где так тепло и уютно! Приходите в гости!) Давайте дружить и общаться!

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Всем доброго утра и здравствуйте!


Доброго времени суток, Таня! Очень рады новому пополнению культработников на нашем форуме. Добро пожаловать, будьте, как дома. Уверена у нас ты найдешь много интересного для своей работы. К сожалению, мы немногословны в наших темах, но всегда рады дать совет, так необходимый и нужный. Да и сами не прочь поучиться у более молодых и более креативных )))) 
В общем - ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!!

----------


## Та Ти

> Доброго времени суток, Таня! Очень рады новому пополнению культработников на нашем форуме. Добро пожаловать, будьте, как дома. Уверена у нас ты найдешь много интересного для своей работы. К сожалению, мы немногословны в наших темах, но всегда рады дать совет, так необходимый и нужный. Да и сами не прочь поучиться у более молодых и более креативных )))) 
> В общем - ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!!


Спасибо, Аллочка за радушный прием!)

----------


## una

Добрый вечер люди творчества, настроения и праздника - коллеги и хозяева форума. Если есть на свете рай,то это Краснодарский край - именно в этом степном и солнечном крае живет но еще не совсем взрослая, (разрешите представиться - это я) Светланка кто-то может подумает - нескромна...зато ласково и тепло. Иду по жизни по принципу: "никого не осуждать, никому не досаждать, и наше вам почтение"... образование у меня высшее - управленческая должность, работала долгое время директором Городского дома культуры, но так сложились обстоятельства, что последние несколько лет я худ.рук. в межпоселенческом районном Доме культуры,  общий стаж  в культуре более 20 лет. Я новичок на форуме, очень хочу познакомиться и общаться с коллегами-участниками форума большой и дружной семьи работников культуры, учиться, развиваться, обмениваться наработками, опытом - вообщем всем тем, что может принести пользу и положительные эмоции и тем, кто делает мероприятия и тем, для кого их делают.Вот такое мое первое "здоровательное" сообщение.

----------


## una

Это снова я. Конечно же, еще не совсем освоилась в темах, страничках и т.д. Буду бродить-осваиваться. Кстати, не сочтите за наглость, вам Рамоновна, особое здравствуйте и привет от Танюшки-Курочки - это она меня к вам направила. Осмелюсь сразу попросить помощи у вас - может подскажите, есть ли темка про праздник чая и меда (так он у нас называется в районе к августовскому медовому спасу), сценарные какие-то разработки по празднику чая, медовому спасу, любой материал в этом направлении? Буду очень благодарна за подсказку любую... или может кто из коллег чем-то поделится...

----------


## Рамоновна

*una*, добро пожаловать!
А про чай посмотрите http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138482   и   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131566

----------


## una

всем авторам спасибо за помощь в подготовке дню чая и меда, отдельно взятые моменты очень его украсили и добавили познавательных и игровых минуток. :Ok:

----------


## una

уважаемые коллеги-участники форума.у каждого, работающего в домах и клубах культуры есть своя наработанная сценарная база. так как я новичок и не знаю пока по какому принципу обмениваются ими, то обращаюсь ко всем - если есть желание глянуть на то, что есть, например, у нас, то всегда пожалуйста (можно и в личном сообщении).

----------


## darina1

Всем привет из самарской области Камышлинского района с.Камышла. Район у нас многонациональный, но большинство преобладают татары. Работаю в сфере культуры со школы)))). Правда получилось так, что больше 10 лет работала в коррекционной школе -интернат VIII вида. Но сейчас снова в культуре и очень этому рада. Работаю художественным руководителем. И посмотрите какой у нас РДК!)))
 Сайт нашего учреждения.http://kamislardk.ucoz.ru/
А это наш зрительный зал http://kamislardk.ucoz.ru/index/rdk/0-10

----------


## Рамоновна

*darina1*, добро пожаловать  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Огарочек

Добрый вечер, коллеги-единомышленники! Только что зарегистрировалась - эмоции через край!!! Живу и работаю в с.Борисовка, Пластовского района, Челябинской области. Работаю в сельском ДК - методистом. Все детство и школьные годы танцевала, пела, посещала театральный кружок. Закончив школу отдалилась от прекрасного, но в 2009 году вернулась в родное село и сейчас работаю в ДК. В 2014 закончила Челябинский колледж культуры по специальности режиссура театрализованных представлений. Очень рада со всеми познакомиться. Здорово, что есть такой замечательный форум. Сейчас читаю, читаю, читаю.... восхищаюсь, смеюсь и впитываю ваш опыт и профессионализм.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Огарочек*, 
*darina1*, 
Девочки, добро пожаловать ! Рады новым друзьям! Располагайтесь поудобней и рассказывайте как живете!

----------


## darina1

Спасибо...........стараюсь влиться в ваши рады......но получается с трудом.)))))

Посмотрела ваш сайт..........понравилась афиша. Такие афишки надо в фотошопе делать? Я к вам в пользователи стучусь)))).

----------


## Алла и Александр

*darina1*, 
Да. Я их делаю в фотошопе. А на сайте зарегистрироваться просто. Вверху есть кнопочка Войти. Вот на нее нажмите и зарегистрируйтесь. Буду очень рада новому пользователю. Добро пожаловать на сайт нашего ДК.

----------


## darina1

А кто тут специалист по фотошопу? Очень хочется научиться).

----------


## лариса львовна

*darina1*,  зайди сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=313 ,но вопрос не в тему)) здесь рассказывают кто откуда..

----------


## darina1

> *darina1*,  зайди сюда http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=313 ,но вопрос не в тему)) здесь рассказывают кто откуда..


Да я поняла уже. Спасибо.

----------


## Елена Изина

Здравствуйте! Я новичок не только на этом сайте, но и в этой профессии! Я торговый работник по образованию, совсем недавно меня пригласили работать художественным руководителем в сельский дом культуры, потому что кроме пенсионеров на эту вакансию ни кто не хотел идти. В селе много много молодежи, которой нечем заняться... И кроме контакта и желания общения с ними у меня ничего нет. В селе здание клуба в аварийном состоянии, администрация выделила под клуб две комнаты в старом здании бывшего сель.совета - одна - большой(относительно)зал для концертов и мероприятий, второй -кабинет для худ.рука и директора клуба. Моя задача - привлечь детей, молодежь к культурному воспитанию, отвлечь их от пагубных действий от безделья. Местный досуг здесь направлен только на пенсионеров,имеют хор бабушек... но на этом все и остановлено. в моих планах - открыть театральный кружек, детский воскресный клуб, что-нить для молодежи среднего и старшего школьного возраста. Помогите советами, или направьте и отправьте по адресу...Заранее спасибо всем

----------


## Рамоновна

*Елена Изина*, добро пожаловать! Для начала пробежитесь по темам нашего раздела- найдете многие ответы на свои вопросы. У многих в подписи - адреса сайтов Домов культуры,там тоже много полезного найдете. Ну а на остальные вопросы-проблемы ответим! Тлолько просьба-задавать их или в беседке, или в скорой помощи, или в соответствующей теме (по многим направлениям работы и мероприятиям они созданы)

----------


## Nevedimka.87

о! Тут еще не отмечалась! на ин-ку уже год))) в КУЛЬТУРЕ -3. Работаю Художественным руководителем Урталгинского дома культуры. ПЕРМСКИЙ КРАЙ.  Юдина Дарья

----------


## Рамоновна

добро пожаловать :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Наташа Галушка

Здравствуйте! Я с Украины. Работаю художественным руководителем СДК. Очень рада быть с Вами. Брожу по форуму и понимаю, что только клубник может понять клубника. Ведь проблемы, то у всех одинаковы: привлечь, заинтересовать, сделать так чтобы хотели к тебе идти и не знаю как у кого, а мы вот уже не один год должны доказывать кому-то, что действительно нужны. Но все же люблю свою роботу, это как наркотик. Чем смогу разберусь и попробую поделится. Спасибо за форум!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Наташа Галушка*, 
Добро пожаловать, Наташа!  :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------


## Рамоновна

*Наташа Галушка*, милости просим!!!! :Grin:

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Добрый вечер! Я из глубинки в Архангельской области. По образованию - воспитатель в дошкольных учреждениях. По воле судьбы работаю в культуре. Зарегистрировалась буквально пару дней назад, почти нигде ещё не была, но почувствовала очень радушный прием. Спасибо!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*ЕленаЗолотаюшка*, 
Лена, добро пожаловать в наш дружный коллектив! Проходи, располагайся! Будь как дома!

----------


## Паткина

Прекрасного настроения! Меня зовут Наталья. Работаю директором СДК п. Андреево,( Владимирская область) 9 лет. Сразу после колледжа культуры. Очень рада присоединиться к инициативным, творческим и активным людям. Мира и добра вам!

----------


## Рамоновна

И Вам добро пожаловать!

----------


## Тыря

Добрый день! Моё имя Елена и я живу и работаю в Мурманской области в г. Кандалакша! В культуре работаю почти 9 лет с недавних пор зав. кудьтурно-досуговой деятельностью и режиссером массовых праздников во Дворце культуры, до этого работала зав. сектором по организации работы с детьми подростками и молодежью. Люблю свою работу, наш не большой, но уютный Дворец! Приятно познакомится, открыта к творческому сотрудничеству! Готова поделиться идеями и разрешите не стесняться спрашивать?)))

----------


## Милушка

Доброго времени суток всем! Меня зовут Татьяна, я из Санкт-Петербурга. Работаю культорганизатором (недавно) в отделении дневного пребывания людей пожилого возраста. Интересно есть ли на форуме коллеги?!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Милушка*, 

*Тыря*, 

Девочки, добро пожаловать! Будьте как дома!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Милушка*, Привет и добро пожаловать! С пожилыми мы все чуть-чуть работаем.

----------

Милушка (03.08.2016)

----------


## ДК им.Столярова

Доброго времени суток всем! Я работаю в ДК им.Столярова пгт.Куйбышевский Затон (что на Волге) Республика Татарстан директором. Буду очень рада общению. Работаю в культуре с 2009 г.Очень люблю свою работу,я ей живу!!

----------


## любаша 76

Хорошего плодотворного всем дня!  Прибежала в клубную беседку послушать умных людей, да про свое житье-бытье рассказать. 
Третий месяц работаю в музее, пока дается трудновато. Буду рада найти коллег - единомышленников.

----------


## Нотика)))

Доброго утра, удачного дня и незабываемой ночи уважаемые коллеги! Работаю директором ДК уже 10 лет. На форуме недавно Очень прошу помощи. Уже около 30 лет проводим праздник ІВАНА КУПАЛА, который стал очень популярным.Хочу сделать фестиваль.А как правильно оформить-вопрос. Кстати - я в Украине.

----------


## Рамоновна

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131014&page=3

в этой теме- все о празднике.




> Хочу сделать фестиваль.А как правильно оформить-вопрос.


оформить документы? оформить положение? конкретизируйте пожалуйста, но уже в "родной" теме

----------


## Нотика)))

> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131014&page=3
> 
> в этой теме- все о празднике.
> 
> 
> оформить документы? оформить положение? конкретизируйте пожалуйста, но уже в "родной" теме


Спасибо, что откликнулись. С положением вроде все ясно, а с документами - ничего. Надо карту местности,? Надо оформлять общественную организацию.? Вот уже 10 лет провожу Купала и слава идет впереди нас, уже на интузазизме и на своих местных коллективах не вылезу, надо расширятся.

----------


## Viktor1005

Я работаю в сфере культуры около 5ти лет, и думаю и далбше продолжать, все нравится и устраивает, только начальство немного "того", ну и то ни че, переживем))))

----------


## Рамоновна

добро пожаловать! :Grin: 
*Viktor1005*,

----------


## sunni

> Я работаю в сфере культуры около 5ти лет, и думаю и далбше продолжать, все нравится и устраивает, только начальство немного "того", ну и то ни че, переживем))))


Мне кажется в большинстве случаев всё начальство немного того)))

----------


## На самом на краю земли

Всем здравствуйте! Я работаю в культуре уже больше 10 лет. Сначала в библиотеке, а с прошлого года в Центре культуры и досуга методистом. Дело для меня новое, но интересное. Работаю и с документами и с творческой частью.

----------


## Ольга Рябинина

Доброй ночи все! Я из маленького городка на Волге. 15 лет работаю в Городско Доме культуры. Работала мастером в Доме ремёсел, методистом культурно-массовой работы, художественным руководителем. Сейчас сижу в декретном отпуске, но с января снова "в бой"!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Ольга Рябинина*, ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!

----------


## W.Poletaew

Здравствуйте, коллеги! В настоящее время являюсь руководителем отдела по работе с молодёжью Центра культуры посёлка совхоза имени Ленина (Московская область). Являюсь членом Российского творческого союза работников культуры, лауреатом премии губернатора Кемеровской области в области культуры и искусства, а также лауреатом премии Правительства Москвы в сфере культуры. 

В 2006 году окончил юридический факультет Профессионального колледжа города Новокузнецка, в 2010 году - хореографический факультет Кемеровского областного колледжа культуры и искусств. В настоящее время получаю высшее образование в Московском государственном институте культуры по специальности "менеджмент социально - культурной деятельности". 

Стаж работы в сфере культуры 6 лет.

----------

Алла и Александр (25.11.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

*W.Poletaew*, ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ!!!
 :Smile3:

----------


## rakel

Привет всем. Я в декрете, подрабатываю автором в журнале для мам и счастливой семьи, иногда помогаю мужу с сайтом, занимаюсь организационными вопросами в школе ( в классе у старшего ребенка). Еще у нас есть пес: ЗацелуетДоСмерти йорик) Это наш третий ребенок, который любит обнимашки-целовашки не меньше остальных и бежит целоваться наперегонки с детьми.

----------


## Рамоновна

*rakel*, добро пожаловать!!!

----------


## Aina

Всем привет!
Я из Красноярского края.
Работала в РДК.
7 лет была в декрете, теперь вот вышла на работу в СДК.
Много изменилось...
Например, нет уже худрука :Tu:  вместо него я называюсь теперь: "Менеджер по культурно-массовому досугу".
Сейчас разгребаю недоделки своей предшественницы :Blush2: 
Тут регистрировалась давно.
Решила вернуться:)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Aina*, 
Добро пожаловать!!! Вливайтесь в наш творческий коллектив!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Aina*, рады новым коллегам!

----------


## maksimka_medvezonok

Здравствуйте. Я из Якутии. Работаю специалистом в сельском клубе. От райцентра 80 км. Вот нашел, зашел. Надеюсь на интересные беседы. А то мариноваться в собственном соку скучновато.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*maksimka_medvezonok*, 
Добро пожаловать!!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*maksimka_medvezonok*, рады новым коллегам!

----------


## Gavrilov

Антон из Херсона.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Gavrilov*, добро пожаловать! Рады новым коллегам

----------


## bellalesnaya

Всем привет! Принимайте меня: Краснодарский край, Калининский район, хутор Джумайловка! МБУ-Джумайловская ЦКС.

----------


## cory.alice

Санкт-Петербург  :Victory:

----------


## Рамоновна

Рады новым участникам!!!

----------

Гумочка (03.02.2020)

----------


## МэриКу

Привет всем! Зовут меня Марина, я работаю в Косточковском СДК,  Нижнегорского района Крыма. В Культуре уже, или еще, только 12 лет. По специальности режиссер театрализованных представлений и праздников. В нашем СДК три возрастных театральных коллектива. Детский театр "Спутник", "Образцовый" детский театр "Фаворит" и "Народный" театр ростовых кукол "Эксклюзив".

----------

Гумочка (03.02.2020), Леди N (19.02.2020)

----------


## Скибыч

> Привет всем! Зовут меня Марина, я работаю в Косточковском СДК,  Нижнегорского района Крыма. В Культуре уже, или еще, только 12 лет. По специальности режиссер театрализованных представлений и праздников. В нашем СДК три возрастных театральных коллектива. Детский театр "Спутник", "Образцовый" детский театр "Фаворит" и "Народный" театр ростовых кукол "Эксклюзив".


Добро пожаловать!

----------

Гумочка (03.02.2020)

----------


## Fotinja

Всем доброго дня!!! Меня зовут Светлана Кондратьева.  Работаю заведующей структурным подразделением Большекандалинский сельский клуб, Ульяновская область. В подразделении у меня 6 сел с сельскими клубами и библиотеками. Работаю в культуре 14 лет. На ин-ку зарегистрировалась давненько, а вот  сюда попала впервые. И как я этому рада!!! Тем более что работать приходится  режиме онлайн, в сложнейшей современной ситуации. Спасибо что Вы есть!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

*Fotinja*, рады коллегам!

----------


## мельпомена анатольевна

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги!!! Работаю заведующей сельским клубом всего лишь год.Ранее работала заведующей детским садом. За год много поменяла,изменила...Трудновато мне конечно. Спасибо вам, за идеи,за советы,за общение...

----------


## Петухова Ольга

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Ольга! Живу я в маленьком городке Светлоград, в Ставропольском крае. Работаю последний год в центральном парке города, а до этого с 2007 года работала в маленьком сельском ДК. я закончила Ставропольское краевое училище искусств - режисер театрализованных представлений. Свою работу люблю, как-то пыталась уйти по определённым обстоятельствам, но в другой деятельности не продержалась больше двух месяцев: поняла, что не могу без творчества и сцены, вернулась обратно. По мимо разноплановых мероприятий, которые провожу часто и много, я обожаю петь - сольно, дуэтом, в ансамбле ( в ансамбле также с удовольствием солирую). обожаю работать с детьми, люблю общаться и со старшим поколением. Но теперь мне больше стали направлять на молодёжь, это для меня ново и пугает. Хотя у меня двое дочек- подростков 15 и 17 лет, по складу характера молодёжь всегда пугала.... За пол года работы немного освоилась, но понимаю, что наработок у меня мало и опыта тоже. В нашем городе молодёжь оказалась как-то не задействована. от этого они немного "диковаты" и плохо идут на контакт, вот ищу им новые формы, стараюсь чем-то увлечь. можно сказать- для меня это открытие моей профессии по новой. Пришла к вам на форум случайно, по ссылкам, искала сценарий, а постепенно набрела к вам! Очень заинтересовало! Уже несколько дней не могу оторваться, можно сказать где-то в ущерб работе. В связи с нашим режимом понимаю, что многому теперь надо научиться, а у вас тут об этом есть темки.... Но пока ещё только обживаюсь, пытаюсь ознакомиться, от того в голове "бардак" и головокружение, но с вами интересно!Спасибо вам за ваш труд и опыт! Низкий поклон!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Петухова Ольга*, 
Добро пожаловать, Оля! Всегда рады новым коллегам, рады будем помочь, если возникнуть вопросы.
А я ваш городок немного знаю. Я родилась недалеко от него - в городе Буденновск. Так что, мы с вами землячки.

----------

Петухова Ольга (04.06.2020)

----------


## Петухова Ольга

Здравствуйте! Очень приятно! Мы у вас в Буденновске были и не раз! Я тоже постараюсь быть полезной! Как только освоюсь.

----------

Алла и Александр (29.06.2020)

----------


## Никита-Б

Добрый день. Никита Бедретдинов (Ферра). Живу и работаю в Москве. Закончил РАМ им. Гнесиных. Играю на саксофоне. Есть своя музыкальная группа. Женат. Вот, как - то так)

----------

Алла и Александр (29.06.2020)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Никита-Б*, 
Добро пожаловать, Никита!

----------


## Мария Бунрока

Всем привет! Меня зовут Мария, работаю организатором мероприятий в Заволжске Ивановской области)))

----------

